# Rancilio steam wand for Classic



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

I've been reading that the conversion is a must. Can anyone tell me what improvements I can expect if I do it?

Also, where's the best place to buy at the moment? I think Happy Donkey do it. Should I look for a specific model?

Many thanks once again.


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

The main improvement is that it's longer I think - so you can take the plastic frother thing off and still reach the milk! Gives you more control. I bought mine from http://WWW.myespresso.co.uk . It only took about 5 mins to fit. Just needed to very slightly bend the current arm to get the fitting from it.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

It means you can properly stretch your milk without having to rely on the plastic gizmo that's currently on your classic. All that does in introduce air into the milk frothing it up, not really producing proper microfoam. With a proper steam wand (long tube with small hole in the end) you can much better control how the air/steam is introduced to the milk and thus get much much better steamed milk. Well worth it imho


----------



## muidaq (Nov 17, 2012)

Replying to see images. First post.


----------



## muidaq (Nov 17, 2012)

2nd. I feel like a spammer. Apologies.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Well guys the replacement steam wand arrived this morning with a few other bits, so will soon find out the differences


----------



## Trentend (Nov 16, 2012)

Will this version do the trick:

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/419/rancilio-frothing-arm-2008-version-fits-gaggia-classic

Or should I go for the later model (twice the price - £27 at HappyMonkey)?


----------



## suferick (Jul 19, 2011)

That's the one I fitted, and it works a treat. The difference it makes to your steaming is a revelation.


----------



## Trentend (Nov 16, 2012)

suferick said:


> That's the one I fitted, and it works a treat. The difference it makes to your steaming is a revelation.


Thanks - every penny counts (original reason for buying the classic was to save ££ at the local chain coffee shop but I think I was kidding myself!)

Was it easy to fit? Did you have to swap nuts / washers etc or just unscrew the old and then screw this one in?


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

I got that one too. Works for me, but I didn't realise there was a later version!

Very easy to fit. You just need to use the nut from your gaggia arm - may need to slightly bend the arm to get it off, but it's easy enough.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

One more little point about that. I got that one too and the first time I fitted it, I got the little rubber washer caught so it tore and wouldn't steal again after that. I had to buy a new one which has been fine since. So, just be careful as I seem to remember it being quite a tight fit.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Trentend said:


> Will this version do the trick:
> 
> http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/419/rancilio-frothing-arm-2008-version-fits-gaggia-classic


That's also exactly the one I ordered. Replacing the gaggia arm took no time at all.

As skenno mentioned, you just use the nut from the original arm. I didn't need to bend the original arm as the nut slid off easily.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Pablo said:


> That's also exactly the one I ordered. Replacing the gaggia arm took no time at all.
> 
> As skenno mentioned, you just use the nut from the original arm. I didn't need to bend the original arm as the nut slid off easily.


Just replaced mine. On the contrary I had to straighten one of the bends out slightly to get the nut off.

Out of interest, did you use the rubber washer from the original wand? I don't think mine would have fit on and I didnt want to force it.

Seems to be working fine anyway


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Just made my first cuppa with the new steam wand last night. I was shocked at how loud it was. I main painfully loud, like a horrendous screech!

Is this normal for the Rancilio steam wand? Anyone else get this?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Usually just means that the steam is bouncing off the side/bottom of the jug, try only having it 1cm below the surface and over to one side to start, on the surface to stretch, and back under 1cm to stop stretching, never any deeper. Also make sure the steam is turned on fully.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Michael,

To be honest I moved the steamer around whilst using it, and the noise was just as excrutiating lol. (I think the steam was fully on but will try again and make sure).


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

How about this little video I made for another member to help them with their steaming. You can see it's almost silent. I think the screaming comes when you don't have enough air being introduced to the milk. Get it a bit closer to the surface and you'll be fine. That screech you're talking about is ear piercing, I've had it once before. Horrible!


----------

